# A few new turnings



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 11, 2012)

A few new turnings.
[attachment=9041]
[attachment=9042][attachment=9043]
Added some turquoise to the holes in the box elder.
The bolt action bullet pens are fun to make and let you use smaller pieces of wood. The pens are stabilized red palm ( thanks again Eric) and big leaf maple burl.
Tom


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2012)

I like the black Ti, and anything that will punch holes in stuff!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 11, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Beautiful turning Just Beautiful
> Roy



Thanks Big CAT!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 11, 2012)

great stuff tom love those bullet pens let me know if ya got any you might trade those are awsome . duckman


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2012)

:irishjig::irishjig:
:irishjig:
:irishjig::irishjig:

Man those pens are WAY TOO COOL and I want one how much? 

:hookup:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 11, 2012)

NIce job all the way around ! The bangle looks awesome. The pens fit and finish is spot on. NIce choice of woods too.
Scott


----------



## myingling (Aug 11, 2012)

Great work


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 11, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> great stuff tom love those bullet pens let me know if ya got any you might trade those are awsome . duckman



Hi Duckman,
Right now I only have these two. I ordered the kits from Penn State Ind. to give them a try. I didnt know how well they would go over so I only ordered a couple. I will be taking them to an upcoming show im in.

I would definately be interested in a trade once I get some more of these kits.
:thanx:
Tom


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 12, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > great stuff tom love those bullet pens let me know if ya got any you might trade those are awsome . duckman
> ...



tom just let me know ill take a few  dave


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 12, 2012)

Real nice wok there. Rick


----------



## BangleGuy (Aug 12, 2012)

You're making some nice stuff Tom. Great bangles and pens! One of those pens has some crazy wood! Keep it up


----------



## JimH (Aug 25, 2012)

Love the pens.Great work.


----------

